# Mora Messer



## Nantario (13. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe als zugabe für ein Mini Abo von der Zeitschrift Blinker ein Mora Messer bekommen. 
Nun habe ich es mit nach Dänemark genommen um es aus zu probieren. 
Nach ca 1 Stunde lief das Messer an und es kamen Rostflecken (sieht so aus) zum vorschein. 
Das kann doch nicht wahr sein oder? Handelt es sich hier um mindere Qualität oder ist es normal?

Gruß
Nantario


----------



## Heilbutt (13. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

Hallo,
ja das ist (leider) normal.
Diese Messer bestehen aus Kohlenstoffstahl, und
der hat eben nen zu geringen Chrom-Anteil.
(So ab 12% Chrom beginnt man von "rostfreien" Stahl 
zu sprechen).
Der Vorteil des Mora-Messers ist, daß es sich wie
ich finde relativ gut scharf halten lässt - zumindest
wenn du es öfter wetzt.
Meiner Ansicht nach ist dieses Messer nicht für Salzwasser
geeignet. Selbst nach Süßwassergebrauch muß man es
gut trocknen und leicht ölen. Ist ja auch ein eher billiges 
Messer.
Du solltest den Rost jedenfalls sofort beseitigen, sonst
wirds übel.
Ich hatte meins ein paar mal beim Kutterangeln dabei,
nach vier Tagen war es immer total verrostet.
Da half nur Sandstrahlen....


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Finne 23 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

Hallo!!! Stimme dem Beitrag von Heilbutt zu. Diese Messer gibt es auch mit anderen Klingen diese lassen sich aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut schärfen.
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Borstenwurm (13. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

Benutze die Messer von Mora nicht nur zum Angeln, sondern auch zur Jagd(Aufbrechen und Zerwirken von Wild). 
Hatte auch mal ein Messer von Mora mit einem hohen Kohlenstoffanteil. Die Messer haben zwar eine geringe Rockwell-Härte, aber lassen sich relativ schnell nachschärfen.
Wie Heilbutt schon sagte, nach jedem Gebrauch säubern und Ölen( am Besten mit WD-40)
Die Messer bestehen aus weichem Stahl, verwende also keine Unterlagen aus Metall, besser aus Kunststoff.
Die Messer von Mora gibt es auch aus nichtrostendem Stainless Steel. Und wenn man mal eins verliert, ist es nicht so schlimm > kosten um die 10 Euronen

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## FisherMan66 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

Sei froh, dass Du ein so tolles Messer hast. Was nützen Dir die besten High-Tech Stähle, wenn Du Dir einen abrackern mußt, um Sie wieder scharf zu kriegen. 

So nebenbei, es gibt ein Land der aufgehenden Sonne, da kannst Du Messer zum Preis eines Kleinwagens kaufen und hinterher rosten die "Mistdinger" dann auch nur. - Soviel dazu


----------



## Ulli3D (13. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

Das ist der Spagat bei den preiswerten, oder ach bei den sehr teuren Messern, entweder sie sind relativ schnitthaltig und rosten schnell oder sie sind rostträge und müssen öfters nachgeschärft werden. 

Als Alternative bleibt dann nur ein Messer aus 440C Stahl (relativ preiswert ab 100€ aufwärts), oder besser noch CPM T-440V oder CPM T-420V, aber da bist Du dann direkt in der Klasse von 800 bis 1.000 € und das gibt es nur beim Messermacher, der es dann auch bei Bedarf mal nachschärft.

Bisher war ich mit meinem Jagdmesser aus 440C sehr zufrieden aber habe mir trotzdem dieses Jahr ein preiswertes schwedisches Messer geholt, in einer roten Scheide mit roter Endkappe am Griff und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit. Der Vorteil ist, durch das rot ist das Messer praktisch unverlierbar!

Ich kann das beurteilen, denn wir haben dieses Jahr das Jagdmesser meiner Frau,  brauner Griff in brauner Lederscheide Wald gesucht, ohne Hund hätten wir keine Chance gehabt.


----------



## Nantario (14. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Von der schärfe des Messers ist es echt gut. 
Gut, der Rost bei diesen Messer ist normal...trotzdem möchte ich es nicht mehr missen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall erst einmal beruhigt das es sich hier nicht um mindere Qualität handelt.

Ich versuche es mal mit einem Stahlschwam der für V2A geeignet ist zu reinigen und hoffe das es funktioniert, oder gibt es da irgendwelche reaktionen?

Gruß
Nantario


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

Die schwedischen Mora-Angelmesser gibt es mit rotem Griff (rostend) und blauem Griff nicht rostend. Ich habe mich für die blauen entschieden, die tun ihren Job unter härtesten Bedingungen jetzt 10 Jahre und lassen sich auch noch brauchbar schärfen, verrotten aber nicht gleich wie die roten, wenn man darauf mal ein Nacht Fischblut und Schleim vergißt. Die roten sind wirklich weiche Spezialmesser für besonders scharfe Fälle, die man aber auch pflegen MUSS.


----------



## Ulli3D (14. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

Zum Thema Rost, wenn es kleinere Flecken sind, leicht anfeuchten und Salz drauf. Der Rost verschwindet inneralb von 20 - 30 Minuten.


----------



## Heilbutt (14. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

....meins hat nen schwarzen Griff!?!

Welche Qualität wäre das denn dann????

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Nantario (14. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

Hi,

meins hat auch einen schwarzen Griff mit einem blauen Ring am Schaft.

Gruß
Nantario


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

Ich habe eines mit nem grünen Griff - wie siehts denn damit aus? (Spaßfrage)

Kann nur jedem raten, egal welches Messer, pflegt und behandelt es gut, dann habt ihr lange Freude daran. Schleift beim Nachschärfen nicht einen zu spitzen Winkel, Rasiermesserschliff braucht man bei normaler Arbeitsweise nicht. Mit nem Schleifwinkel von 20 oder 25 Grad, je nach Stärke des Messers erhält man dauerhaft scharfe Klingen, deren Grat man lange mit dem Wetzstahl wieder aufrichten kann.


----------



## Pilkerman (14. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

Hi, darf ich als Profi was dazu sagen? Messer sind entweder zum Gebrauch oder zum Anschauen ! Wovon Ihr da redet/schreibt sind meistens "sehr schöne" Messer. Oft wenig hygienisch, noch besonders schnitthaltig und rosten tun sie fast alle. Es soll Angler und Waidmänner geben, die so etwas für die Optik am Hosenbund brauchen oder nur zum Sammeln für die Vitrine. #c Fischfänger brauchen aber gescheite Filetiermesser.  Da ich täglich als Werkzeugschleifer mit allen möglichen und auch unmöglichen Messern zu tun habe, von  "Blech" bis "japanische Edelkeramik" kann ich beim Nachschärfen schon sagen was mit dem Messer los ist. Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen mit Berufsmessern gemacht. Ich kenne nicht die Nummern der div. Luxusstähle die von Messermachern verwendet werden, aber beim ersten "Anschleifen" kann ich sagen was damit los ist.
Ein einfaches Ausbeinmesser von zB. Dick ist auch im Salzwassereinsatz so gut wie rostfrei; wenn man es nur nach der Arbeit trocken abwischt; Die von Victorinox/ Wenger sind etwas härter und  dadurch  schneller  schartig, aber ingesamt etwas länger schnitthaltig. Die Dickmesser  kippen an der Schneide "nur" um und sind aber schnell mit einem guten Stahl wieder "giftig" zu bekommen. Ich ziehe meine Filetier-Messer (18cm Ausbeinmesser; 24cm Blockmesser; stumpferer Winkel zum Häuten) nur vor dem Urlaub zu Haus ab. Die Messer  behalten bei normalem Gebrauch( Filetiertisch aus Weichholz/ Kunsstoff ohne Nägel und Blechkanten) den ganzen Angelurlaub (14 Tage) die Schärfe und ich filetiere gründlich. Nur wenn ein "Unfall" passiert ziehe ich mit einer kleinen Diamantfeile nach.  Für den Einsatz an Bord zB. zum Köderschneiden habe ich aber immer ein altes "Himmelchen" dabei, da ist es egal wenn es schartig wird.
Nur zum Aufbrechen der Stoni`s nehme ich nächstes mal ein Haken-/Gekrösemesser mit.( der Muschelschalen wegen) 
Gruß und immer ein scharfes Messer#6
Uwe


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

@ Uwe

Na, dass war doch mal ne Aussage. Auf die Erfahrungen von jemand, der berufsmäßig mit Stählen für den Messerbau zu tun hat, lässt sich doch prima zurückgreifen. Irgendwie habt ihr gleich nen ganz anderes Feeling, wenn ihr so ein Teil in der Hand habt. Ihr müßt nicht lange rumexperimentieren, ihr wisst gleich wo es lang geht.

Diese schön anzuschauenden Messer nehme ich auch nicht zum Arbeiten. Zum sauberen filetieren greife ich auch auf die üblichen Verdächtigen ala Dick zurück. In meiner Ausrüstung am Wasser gibt es nen einfaches Jagdmesser fürs Grobe und ein schön anzuschauendes, um eine vernünftige Scheibe an der Eichsfelder Mettwurst abzuschneiden. |rolleyes #6

Danke für den Tip mit den Wenger (Swibo) Messern und für den Tip mit dem stumpferen Winkel zum Häuten.

Gruß
Rüdi


----------



## Angler-Horsti (17. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

@Pilkerman: Wow, super erlärung, der kann ich mich nur anschließen...

ihr solltet darauf achten, wofür ihr es gebraucht...   wenn ihr euch mit dem messer beim gemeinschaftsangeln "schmücken" wollt, dann bitte, dann is eig auch egal, was ihr kauft, aber wenn ihr richtige qualität wollt, dann kauft ech doch z.B. eins von Martini (10-40Euronen) da gibts auch modelle, die Teflonbeschichtet sind  (ähnlich wie ne schutzlackierung)   dem kann auch salzwasser nichts anhaben, wenn ihr es vor gebrauch  mit b.w. Balisol einreibt  (auf lebensmittelbasis funktioniert auch olivenöl...)  

es gibt in bastelmärkten solche schwämme zu kaufen, die vollständig unter einer verschraubten Plastikschale vergeckt sind.  tränkt diese mit Öl und scteckt sie euch in die Hosentasche...   -kann gar nichts schief gehen...


Viele Grüße,

                                  JOHANNES


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

@ Angler Horsti (Johannes)

Ehm, wenn ich den Uwe (Pilkerman) richtig verstanden habe, dann zielte seine Aussage nicht auf die Qualität oder nicht Qualität eines Martiini Messers ab. Die sind auch eher was für die Vitrine, als zum Gebrauch. Kein Mensch brauch irgendeine High-Tech Teflonbeschichtung, an der ja nichts anhaften soll, auf dem Messer. Schon mal gefragt, wie Teflon am Stahl haftet, obwohl ja an Teflon angeblich nichts haften bleibt?
Schon mal nen professionellen Fischverarbeiter mit nem teflonbeschichteten Martiini bei der Arbeit gesehen?

Geht ja hier nicht darum, irgendetwas an den Messern schlecht zu machen, aber für den harten Einsatz, oder gar professionellen Einsatz sind die Dinger nix.


----------



## torben40 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

hallo zusammen
also ich habe ein Mora-Messer auf das ich sehr achte ,denn es ist das beste was ich habe ,von der Schneide her , sonst hab ich auch die relativ günstigen Fleischer-Messer (Dick und andere ),bin aber sehr zufrieden mit denen ,WMF sollen sich andere kaufen ,da zahlt man den Namen ,aber wer`s hat ,der soll die ruhig kaufen ,
man sieht sich


----------



## Dani_CH (23. September 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

Hi, 

Ab 10% Nickel oder Chromanteil ist die Rede von Niro-Stählen- was nicht heisst, das keine Korrosion stattfindet....

Der verwendete Kohlenstoffstahl- zeichnet sich durch eine leichte Nachschärfbarkeit aus- und dies hat auch Vorteile. Für den Gebrauch im Salzwasser allerdings, hat er schon Nachteile wie Du bemert hast.

Ich würde Dir eher zu "Stainless-Steel" raten- also Klingen die entweder aus 1.4335er Stahl oder zumindest oberflächenbehandelt wie Teflonisiert- oder gar Hartverchromt sind.

Diese Messer müssen nicht undbedingt "teuer" sein- sondern bei "unserem" Hobby eher rutschfest und Griffsicher.

Ansonsten bleibt Dir wirklich nur der jeweils sofortige Korrosionsschutz zB mit einem Waffenöl oder das gutealte WD40.

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## Stokker (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> @ Angler Horsti (Johannes)
> 
> Schon mal nen professionellen Fischverarbeiter mit nem teflonbeschichteten Martiini bei der Arbeit gesehen?
> 
> Geht ja hier nicht darum, irgendetwas an den Messern schlecht zu machen, aber für den harten Einsatz, oder gar professionellen Einsatz sind die Dinger nix.


 
Ich filetiere seit 30 Jahren mit Martiinis und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Mit einem Martiini Anglermesser wollte ich vor vielen Jahren mal einen Fisch betäuben. Beim Draufhauen brach der Griff komplett  ab.
Ich habe aber immer wieder welche davon.
Es wird immer ein für und wider geben...


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mora Messer*

Hallo Alle zusammen,

Ich fahre jedes Jahr nach Mora um dort in der Nähe zu Angeln. Die Messer mit den schwarzen Griffen und den roten und/oder blauen Kappen, gibt es dort für ca. 9 bis 10 €. Hier gibts die oft bei Großhändlern für Baustoffe (11€) oder bei Zeitschriften-Abos als Beigabe. 
Leider kenne ich die Preise nicht mehr aus dem Farbriksverkauf in Mora. Dort gab es alle Messer massenweise zu günstigen Preisen. Es handelte sich dabei meist um 2. Wahl, wobei man bei manchen Exemplaren als Leihe überhaupt keine Mängel feststellen konnte. 
Achtung: Ich denke solche 2. Wahl Ware wird bei ebay auch gerne verkauft! 
*Für Bastler und Selbermacher gibt es dort auch einzelne Klingen in großer Auswahl in 1. und 2. Wahl.* #6
Mein Tipp: In der Stadt Mora gibts nen großen Werkzeugladen names WOODY. Dort gibt es Arbeitsmesser aus Carbon-Steel die auch Made In Mora (soweit ich weiss)sind. Label heisst aber KJ Eriksson. Graue Scheide und grauer Griff mit schwarzer Gummieinlage. Sehen besser aus und liegen auch top in der Hand. Die sind vergleichbar mit den Mora Messern von denen hier gesprochen wird. Kosten aber umgerechnet ca. nur 3,50€!!!!!!
Also auf gehts... :m


----------



## Fischotte (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mora Messer*

ich habe mal eine Frage zum MORA Messer;
ist es normal, dass die Oberkante der Klinge fehlerhaft ist, also ich meine damit das diese NICHT bearbeitet wurde!


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mora Messer*



Fischotte schrieb:


> ich habe mal eine Frage zum MORA Messer;
> ist es normal, dass die Oberkante der Klinge fehlerhaft ist, also ich meine damit das diese NICHT bearbeitet wurde!


 
Bei den vielen einfachen die ich habe: JA, die Oberkante wurde nicht bearbeitet.

Habe aber auch ein billiges Mora Filetiermesser. Dort ist die Oberkante fein bearbeitet. Meine etwas besseren Mora-Messer hab ich leider alle im Wald oder Wasser verloren...#q


----------



## Fischotte (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mora Messer*

hmmm, und warum wurden die oberkanten nicht fein gearbeitet?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mora Messer*

Weil das eben so ist ...

War es wirklich nötig für diese Frage in drei Threads zu posten? #q


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mora Messer*



Fischotte schrieb:


> hmmm, und warum wurden die oberkanten nicht fein gearbeitet?


 
Warum ist die Banane krumm? Ganz einfach, weil der Doofmann doof ist!

Warum soll die glatt geschliffen und poliert sein? Kostet doch nur Geld und bietet keine weitere Funktion. Mora-Messer sind Funktionsmesser für den Gebrauch!


----------

